# kubuntu vlc



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey everyone, i just installed kubuntu and for the most part I like it. One of the things i dont like is how hard it is to install things. I would like to install vlc but when i go to their website i see no links to download anything. I also dont really know what to do once i download it. Could anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Here u go. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) installs things using the apt package manager.
To update/install something, type:


```
sudo apt-get install <program>
```
Where <program> is what you want to install. In this case that would be vlc.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

okay, thanks for the help except i still dont see anything on that download page to actually download something. It just explains what to do once you have downloaded it. Im also trying to install flash, and i downloaded it and typed the command with flash and flashplayer in the command and i cant get it to work. Is there a specific place im supposed to save the file? Thanks


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

djw2009913 said:


> okay, thanks for the help except i still dont see anything on that download page to actually download something. It just explains what to do once you have downloaded it. Im also trying to install flash, and i downloaded it and typed the command with flash and flashplayer in the command and i cant get it to work. Is there a specific place im supposed to save the file? Thanks


You don't need to download any files at all. Using Apt, it will automatically download the files to the programs that you wish to install. In this case, if you visit the link you were given above, you type in 2 commands and Apt does everything for you. 

If you wish to use Flash with Firefox, do what this link tells you to do: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#...cromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay, i typed the commands when i had vlc open in konqueror and in opera (which is what i use not firefox) and it just says it cant find the package although it updates correctly.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

bump:sayyes:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, I'm a bit confused. Why are you typing these commands into a web browser? You should be opening up a shell window and using the command line to do this.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion, I type these commands into a Terminal window while the webage is open.


----------

